# pics of feral cats shelter



## deanna79

The regular customers who comes to eat some stay over and sleep in the house we built. You can see one all relaxed and having a nap. The last two pics shows how i insulated the totes and i added a door to keep the cold and rain out.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

WOW Deanna, that is such a gorgeous group of ferals!! They all look so healthy. I absolutely adore the house you've built for them, that is incredible work! The picture of the kitty sleeping is too precious for words... so sweet that he feels so safe in there!  The things you do for these kitties is amazing... you are their angel!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Deanna,
What a Great Idea! Any cats look like they'd be cozy comfy there!
Well Done!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## deanna79

Thank you! I also insulated the entire house too. At night i put the solar lights at the bottom floor so they can see. My dad joked and said its like a luxury hotel! I was worried they didnt know to use the doors but they are very smart. I will take pic of the other ferals very pretty also. I have #14 to be TNR friday. I wanted to paint some designs outside the house once my flu is gone.


----------



## cat owner again

I was really surprised at how healthy and beautiful the kitties look. It must be the great provisions you have made.


----------



## deanna79

Thank you! They eat grain free taste of the wild mix with blue wilderness grain free that i soaked and I add a spoon of fancy feast medley(they love this). They eat twice a day and they are litter box trained too. Except for the two adults the rest were kittens about 3 months when i TNR them.


----------



## spirite

Wow deanna, I would never guess that those kitties are feral - they look great! So healthy, with really well-groomed and shiny coats, and so content. 

Then again, if I was getting good food and had that spectacular house to live in, why wouldn't I be completely happy and look great?! 

LOVE the house. Did you add those little touches like the little "brick" awning? Soooo cute.


----------



## deanna79

i used a brick stencil so it looks like a roof. I wipe their furs with baby wipes and brush them. There are 2 with really short legs never seen in a cat before but I've never own any cats just dogs all my life. 
Here is a pic i took at night, you can see one looking out.


----------



## bibiak87

That is amazing!!!! Good job! They look beautiful!


----------



## deanna79

this short feral is still very shy, i named him Milo.


----------



## NOLAKitties

Wow! Great job and beautiful, happy cats!!!


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh Deanna,you are amazing! The house is just so awesome and the diet and treatment is just superb. They have aa wonderful cat guardian


----------



## deanna79

I do what i can. I feel so sorry for them since they were once a pet and abandoned. It's not their fault but they have to live out in the cold and going hungry. I have tried calling the no kill shelters and the humane society to give them a chance to be adopted but the kittens were not under 2 lbs the humane society wont take them and the shelters were all full. I told them to come back once i released them. Only 5 which consist of 4 adults and one kitten that never came back but the rest came back.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

WOW... Milo is absolutely GORGEOUS! Are they friendly? Could you try writing up adoption stories for them and try to find them homes on something like Craigslist with a small rehoming fee (to ensure a good home!). It breaks my heart that they used to have a home but got abandoned... people are so cruel. 

Seriously Deanna... I wish I could give you a huge hug! The high-quality diet you feed them, the amazing home you built them... you are a feral cat's dream! Such incredible treatment you give these babies, and it shows! They all look so gorgeous and healthy!

Seriously though... so many gorgeous cats! You attract the beauties! haha


----------



## deanna79

Aww, thank you for the hug. I can pet a few when they are eating. I can only pick up one (Tux). One (Pumpkin) would purr and wrap around my legs but doesn't like to be picked up. I can sit near them when they eat but pretty much skittish. Only when they eat i can brush or wipe their furs and apply flea treatment. The males are easier to tame then the females. I meant the adults were probably abandoned and they have kittens. These batch are kittens from the 4 adults. I managed to tnr 2 adult males that were responsible for impregnating the females so the last 2 females were in heat and not pregnant. I started the TNR around mid July this year so i dont have a long bond with them yet. Three knows their name but they all have names.

This is Tux.


----------



## spirite

Eeeee!! He's so cute!! How old are the kittens?


----------



## deanna79

I think about 7-8 months. I saw them the size of a coke can around end of march trapped them towards mid july.


----------



## deanna79

This is an adult male i trapped the night before tnr in August. You can see him on the 1st page how a little TIC can make a difference. He comes to eat only, i named him Tom boy.


----------



## deanna79




----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Oh my goodness!!! I seriously cannot believe that is the same cat! He looks so rough in that trap, poor boy... then in the picture of him eating he looks gorgeous, bright eyed and super healthy! You are incredible!


----------



## deanna79

He looks so sad and see the scratches on his face, probably from fighting. He's a big boy i can barely carry him in the trap.


----------



## spirite

It really is amazing how much healthier and happier he is now! He looks so much more confident and has such a beautiful coat.


----------



## deanna79

I love his tail looks like a raccoon's tail.


----------



## bluemilk

They look like a happy bunch! I think word's getting out 'hey there's a great new palce to eat and crash, come check it out!'


----------



## Jet Green

I love your feral kitty house! Especially all the little cat doors. You are clearly an awesome caretaker.


----------



## meggie

Wow!!! You get the MVP award!


----------



## deanna79

Thank you for all your kind words everyone! Yesterday we had a big storm, lots of rain and when I went to check out the house 4 of the ferals were in there sleeping. I have an automated feeder I got on amazon that you can set the time for 3 meals a day so they don't have to go out to wait in the rain to be fed. I was considering putting a litter box on the 1st floor in the house, but it might stink up the place and they might not stay so they can walk 10 steps to the "outhouse" from their house that I have it covered too. We have a break with no rain this weekend so time to do their laundry and get ready for another storm come Monday.


----------



## ashlee18

Wow. They have it made


----------



## deanna79

otty here sure sleeps funny. 


Spotty, Tux and Oreo hanging out on the swing.


----------



## deanna79

Ready for cold nights.


----------



## spirite

They definitely chose the right human to go to! 

What is that reflective sheeting that you have inside the styrofoam? Is it mylar?


----------



## deanna79

The Styrofoam has this silver reflective side and the video from allycats said to face it towards the cats since it radiates the cat's heat back to them. Today I went to check the inside and one of the feral Spotty went in to check. Its like she's scared I mess up her bed or something. They sure have different personalities.


----------



## spirite

Did you find the styrofoam in a home improvement store? I know that the silver material reflects body heat back to them because it's used as insulating material on the interior of the cat house I bought for my stray. But in the cat house, it's just sheeting, not on styrofoam. Since styrofoam is also good insulation, if I can find what you have, maybe I'll put that in the cat house for additional insulation.


----------



## deanna79

I got it at Lowe's in the insulation area. I like it better than the one at Home Depot. Its under $10 for a big sheet mine is 1" thick.


----------



## spirite

Thanks deanna - I'm always at Lowe's, so I'll check next time I go.


----------



## deanna79

You're welcome!


----------



## deanna79

Three of the ferals (Milo, Pumpkin and Spotty) playing with their Catit speed circuit I got from Amazon.


----------



## spirite

Looking at that picture, it's hard to believe they're ferals! That's a cool toy - I might have to get one.


----------



## deanna79

It's on sale at Amazon. The speed circuit has the ball that lights up. The play circuit ball does not light up. I got both to connect this. They like the light up ball.


----------



## Nuliajuk

Wow, they get along so well and look so happy!
Milo looks just like the first cat I had as an adult, who was born feral. If my brother hadn't found her rummaging through his garbage can at about 7 weeks, she'd have stayed wild.


----------



## deanna79

They get along but when they see other ferals climbing down to eat; the oldest, Millie would chase and the rest would follow her and chase the new feral which makes it hard for me to trap. My dad built a platform along the fence big enough to hold the trap so hopefully I can trap the 3 new ferals I saw.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Deanna, you have some of the most spoiled ferals around!  Such lucky, and GORGEOUS kitties! It's too cute seeing them play with that toy together. My girls have the speed circuit (only one, I have it circular right now) but the ball doesn't light up. I might have to try the one that lights up!


----------



## deanna79

You can just buy the ball that lights up. Amazon sells it for $11.99 or so but I bought it on ebay for $9.49. I made it circular but they didn't play much. I will have to put it back to a snake shape.


----------



## bluemilk

It's PARFAIT! A little house they can come in for a snooze! Are there ever any arguments about who gets the top bunk? lol


----------



## deanna79

They share and it's a first come first serve but when it's cold I see 4 in the top bunk, 2 in the middle and the bottom has beds, but no one uses it. I noticed they prefer the top bunk more since they just jump down from the fence and come in the side door instead of having to go to the front door and go to the 2nd floor or jump on the tote to climb into the 2nd floor door. I have 4 doors that are unlock, the main front door which has a side door on the 1st level and the 2nd level has another front door and the 3rd floor has a side door. All the doors you see in the pics can be opened but I didn't open 2 of them because there is no platform for them to climb up/go out. 

One feral, Spotty she is smaller than the others seem to stay in that house all day. She comes out to eat and then catches bugs/insects and then sleep in there all day and night.


----------



## bluemilk

I love the pic of them hanging out on the swing! Does Otty still hang out at your place?


----------



## deanna79

It's Spotty, typo in other post(my bad). Yes she and the others hang out during the day and night. She spends more time in the house during the day and night. The others only sleep at night or when it's freezing during the day. 

Of the 16 I TNR, these guys hang out: Pumpkin, Tux, Oreo, Milo, Spotty, Millie day and night in the backyard. The ones that comes to eat morning and night is Tom Boy and Leo(night only).


----------



## marie73

This thread is getting pretty long, time for a new one!


----------

